# للنفاس لهومات وقهوة



## الفرح عنواني (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*السلام علبكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*لهوم النفاس وقهوتها شغل نظيف وخلطابت طبيعية مافيها اي اضافات غريبة *
*ومستعدة لفحصه والتاكد من ذلك *
*لهوم النفاس *
*وقهوة النفاس *
*مجربة وفيه نساء مات في بطونهن اجنة ولم يعملن عملية تنظيف *
*بل اكتفين بقهوة الجوهرة ولهومها ولله الحمد نظفت ارحامهن وسقطت بقايا الاجنة بدون تعب*


*تجربة *
*اتصلت بي احدى الاخوات تخبرني انها سقطت وان الجنين لم ينزل بل نزيف فقط *
*وذهبت لمستشفى وقالوا لها خذي لك اشياء تنزل اللي في بطنك وتعالي *
*اتصلت بي جهزت لها لهوم وقهوة وخلال يومين نزل الجنين وبقيت البشيمة *
*وذهبت للطبيب قال باقي البشيمة حاولي تستخدمي اللي استخدمتيه *
*ونزل الجنين وفعلا استخدمت اللهوم ونزلت البشيمة ولم تحتاج عملية تنظيف*
*لهوم طبيعي ومفيد وستحسين بالفرق *
*اللهوم 200 ريال *
*القهوة 140 *
*للطلب 0532888501*
لهوم وقهوة نفاس 
​


----------



## جوو الرياض (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للنفاس لهومات وقهوة*

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 

ربي يرزقك من فضله


----------



## جنان الخلد (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للنفاس لهومات وقهوة*

بالتوفيق لك يااارب ...


----------

